
Show HN: 30 vs. 3000 lines of code for very simple MEAN app - MSorro
http://blog.allcountjs.com/post/128771961651/compare-efforts
======
willyyr
Anyone here has experience using allcountjs? From the first look this looks
promising, just never heard of it before.

~~~
pavel_tiunov
Hi willyr! Thanks for your question! I'm co-founder of AllcountJS. It's
relatively new framework. We recently finished 4 real world projects using it
and pushed them to production already. If you interested please join our
Gitter chat where we can discuss it in detail:
[https://gitter.im/allcount/allcountjs](https://gitter.im/allcount/allcountjs)

